# Lifetime CCW permit?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm simply curious as to how many of you would be either for or against a lifetime CCW license, that doesnt require being renewed every 5 years. It would still have the same liability of being suspended or revoked. basically the only change would be not needing to renew it so often. 


I personally think it would be a good idea, just to take the hassle out of renewing it every 5 years for the rest of my life. I think it would be worth it to pay a one time fee when you get it instead of a renewal fee every 5 years. I dunno. Its wishful thinking. what say ye?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm against the idea of a CCW anyway...but, every 5 years does not seem too bad. Sort of a refresher course and making sure all CCW holders are in compliante of the rules and regs. 
The way gun laws can change frequently, I've heard a rumor they actually might go to a 3 years permit.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I personally love the idea. I should have a right to carry it without the permit anyway. But, that is another arguement all together.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't mind the 5 year re newz-it. It's a way to insure that people that scew up in those 5 years will not get it back. Just a humble opinion.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> ...a right to carry it without the permit.


*Period*...e.o.d.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

.45 said:


> I'm against the idea of a CCW anyway....


What do you mean? Like, we shouldnt have to have one to be permitted to carry? or nobody should be able to carry? I'm not sure I am interpeting what you said very clearly, cuz it can go either way.



Longgun said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > ...a right to carry it without the permit.
> ...


+1! but since we do, I think a lifetime permit should be available


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote=".45":casccv01]I'm against the idea of a CCW anyway....


What do you mean? Like, we shouldnt have to have one to be permitted to carry? or nobody should be able to carry? I'm not sure I am interpeting what you said very clearly, cuz it can go either way[/quote:casccv01]

Gee....I'm upset of the fact that I would have to take a course to carry a handgun I legally bought, already going through the back ground check. In fact Gee, most _all_ of the firearms I've bought and sold have been through a background check, the other's were all bought or sold legally. I received my 'blue card' about 1963, since then I've bought or sold 2 to 300 firearms, shot thousands of rounds, (and still flinch ) I've had FBI background checks up the yeng yang for various duties through the years, the latest being the for the Winter Olyimpic's here in Salt Lake. I haven't been in a jail since the early 70's, for beating up a cop, that case was dismissed due to the fact the cop that took an un-provoked poke at me was under the influence. I haven't even had a speeding ticket since 1978, 10 miles over the limit. 
I don't drink, I don't flip people off on the freeway, I own a house, I pay taxes, I have a mail-box in front of my house, I cut my lawn, I got to work with no complaints from my employer or my neighbors. I'm not on mind aldering drugs, anti-depressants or pain-killers. Now how many CCW holder's can say that? What ...30 or 40% or so, remember, this is Utah. The highest anti-depressant user's in the USA. Do these people deserve to carry a firearm?

As it stands, I have a right to buy a handgun, carry it in a case, unloaded, de-****ed and out of reach. WOW! Only the CCW holders and the 'bad' guy's can carry a firearm under their coat, loaded to the gills, ****ed and ready to use. That's another thing that bothers me. Be in a mall or resturant with CCW holders and gangster's...both are on drugs and neither having the experience some of us have had handling firearms though the years.( Weeee...I took a class, I now know everything! ) I'm more worried about the CCW holder's on anti-depressants than I am the gangsters. So you see ? The CCW is not always the best answer.

Now....please explain to me why _I_ should be required to have a special license to do what I'vel legally done for years? I *refuse* to take a 'class' for something I already have a legal right to do...I carry when I feel the need to.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| *OOO* o-||


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez .45. :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow .45. How do you really feel about it? You need to quit being so vague about things. :mrgreen:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the problem here is that all of us *KNOW* how to use a firearm. And the thought of some idiot trying to tell us how to use a gun we already knew how to use, makes us upset. But there are a lot of people out there that dont even know which end is the business end of a handgun,and these people are getting CCW's.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> I think the problem here is that all of us *KNOW* how to use a firearm. And the thought of some idiot trying to tell us how to use a gun we already knew how to use, makes us upset. But there are a lot of people out there that dont even know which end is the business end of a handgun,and these people are getting CCW's.


I'm not calling these instructors idiots....I'm sure a lot of these guy's have had police training, schooling and some good personal experiences. And your right !! Some people do _not _ know the business end of the gun. My son just got his *stupid CCW*, he told me that some of the students in his class had never shot a gun, didn't know what a 'hammer' was and there was no shooting to qualify for a CCW...yet, they all passed.

My point....lets do the damned thing right if we're going to do it....... :evil:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok maybe idiots was a little harsh


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> some of the students in his class had never shot a gun, didn't know what a 'hammer' was and there was no shooting to qualify for a CCW...yet, they all passed.


You have to take a test to pass..

I just got done with the class and, I think they make it to easy to obtain a ccp... There is no written or shooting test. There are to many dumb asses out in the world. I think for a ccp, there should be at least three things envolved before handing out the permit.

1. A written test.
2. A shooting test.
3. A mental evaluation.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":nva33tnq]some of the students in his class had never shot a gun, didn't know what a 'hammer' was and there was no shooting to qualify for a CCW...yet, they all passed.


You have to take a test to pass..

I just got done with the class and, I think they make it to easy to obtain a ccp... There is no written or shooting test. There are to many dumb asses out in the world. I think for a ccp, there should be at least three things envolved before handing out the permit.

1. A written test.
2. A shooting test.
3. A mental evaluation.[/quote:nva33tnq]

A mental eval.................OH, OH We are all in trouble. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No just .45! _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I just got done with the class
> There are to many dumb asses out in the world.


My point !! Exactly ! _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2mc28sb4]
> I just got done with the class
> There are to many dumb asses out in the world.


My point !! Exactly ! _(O)_[/quote:2mc28sb4]

See that's my point exactly! If they'll give on to me they'll give one to anybody!!!!!

It's gotta to be to much for the average person to grip, that fixed blade will be carrying *"chunk"*.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> My point....lets do the damned thing right if we're going to do it....... :evil:


That I can agree with. While I think it is stupid we need the permit in the first place, I also think there are problems with the current system of obtaning and issuing the CCP permits.


----------

